# Rooster attack



## ronbo (Jul 28, 2012)

How do I stop rooster from jumping on me?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Aggressive roosters become dinner at my house !


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Pick it up and start hugging it he will soon stop


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

If you do try the carrying around method, be very careful where you place the roosters head. I did this with my boy and it seemed like he was chilling out and going to behave so I let my guard down and almost lost my lip!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Show him who is boss. Jump on him first. He will learn to stay away from you.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Proper way to hold an aggressive rooster is tail in front and head/neck between your elbow and side/waist. Just walk around with him, this calms them down almost puts them in a trance like state. Try it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used the hold'em method for dogs, cats, and chickens. It's kinda like bonding.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Aggressive roosters become dinner at my house !


I agree ...

With Grandkids around ... I will not take that chance.


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

I have only had 2 roosters, but we would keep them in the house for a week or two and handle them excessively so that they would get used to us. The first rooster (partridge cochin) became very friendly and liked to be handled. This guy, Stoli is not so friendly with people, but he has never, ever gone after a person. We still make a point of holding him from time to time to remind him who is in charge.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree completely with Hockeychick. I used to bring my Roo in to watch TV with me every evening. That was our bonding time and gave the hens a little break. Connect.


----------



## Julienkc (Aug 20, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I agree ...
> 
> With Grandkids around ... I will not take that chance.


x2 Not grandkids, but my own though. I've managed to stop aggressive roosters from coming after me, but unless you can get everyone who comes into contact with the roo on the same program it's only been successful in my experience at stopping the roo from attacking you. Not everyone else. I don't take chances anymore, and I don't tolerate meanness towards people in my birds any longer. If I lived alone, and didn't have many visitors maybe.


----------



## woodsman (Jun 20, 2012)

make him dinner i did my rooster today, was attacking my wife so he had to go.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have gamecocks that won't attack me. I let my son who is two years old run around my yard. I can't afford to have a frolicking rooster. I had one that jumped out at my wife so I shot him. But gamecocks are suppose to be crazy mean. But it's all in how u raise them. Here's a pic of me holding a "crazy" gamecock


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. Same goes for put bulls. It's all about what they are taught or how they are raised up. Nice looking Roo By the way.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I carried a long handled fishing net in the coop, and if Barney got froggy, I'd cap it over him, and just go about my business. By the time I got thru feeding and watering, he was a new man. He acted right for a few weeks, then he'd get that look in his eye again!! Or, if I just went in for the heck of it, I'd carry a water pistol, and wash his face. He'd leave me alone. They didn't have the battery operated bug killers shaped like tennis rackets when I had him...


----------



## foxrfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bringing Roosters in the House?*

Okay, this may seem like a stupid question, but don't they poop all over you if you watch TV with them? Is there a chicken diaper out there that I don't know about?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes there is a chicken diaper. Mine never pooped in the house. He just didn't but I'm not sure why. My conure poops on my floor a couple times a day. He even aims. Lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I agree. Same goes for put bulls. It's all about what they are taught or how they are raised up. Nice looking Roo By the way.


I'm sorry but I do not agree with this, when it comes to a Roo ... First I treat all my critters very well. (till they turn)

They are the money in the bank or food for the table. My roo's have "free range" and my girls are in a lot.

So it is not all about what they are taught or how they are raised up. IMO  sometimes it is just the critter.

This is IMO ... and from 30 odd years dealing with them ... What can I say????


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It seems your birds are raised in a more natural way. Lots of these backyard chickens are pets that are handled daily. It's just what the bird is used to. Nothing wrong with either choice. It's just a choice. If that's what works for you, great.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

It doesn't matter how something is raised(it does help), it is the nature of the animal. Some just have more nature than others. I never had a rooster attack people before, now I have one. I never treated them any differntly.In fact the kids have always handled them since chicks. I have had different kinds of dogs, the most aggressive dog I had was never treated badly. It was just the way she was, and she wasnt a pit or rot. My nicest dog who would not hurt a flea, came close to attacking my daugters friend. Granted she was going to ride her, but the dog is getting older and changing. 

They are animals and should always be treated with respect , you never know when they might turn bad. The same could be said about people.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

My parents had chickens before I was born. So I have been around them my entire life. Never been without them. The only roosters that have ever been aggressive were ones I bought already grown. I have raised probly at least a hundred roosters from hatching eggs. Gamefowl and laying breeds. Not one has ever attacked me. I also have an American blue pit bull that I have raised from a pup and the only time she even growls is when someone grabs my 2 year old son in an aggressive manner. If you have raised a rooster from a chick and he attacks you, maybe u should consider trying another animal to raise. I have talked to many people on this matter since yesterday and they all agree. My Malays unfortunately come from a line Of fighting chickens. I do not fight chickens I just find them beautiful fowl. But I can show u pictures of my gamecock flying onto my arm. So I truly believe its all in how you raise them. No matter what breed, or even species. Thank you


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Early. I could not have said it better if I tried. Cesar Milan (the dog whisperer) would agree too.


----------

